# Large White Plastic Trays



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

... are great for working on watches. The bits can't roll off the edges! A lump of blu tack is also handy to temporarily attach bits to, so as not to lose them.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tixntox said:


> ... are great for working on watches. The bits can't roll off the edges! A lump of *blu tack is also handy to temporarily attach bits to*, so as not to lose them.


good one that


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > ... are great for working on watches. The bits can't roll off the edges! A lump of *blu tack is also handy to temporarily attach bits to*, so as not to lose them.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I use a bit of double sided tape on the table around the watch (well I did when changing batteries on my X33, those screws are small  ) just like they did on the ISS when repairing an X33 up there :astro:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a sheet of A4 paper folded at the edges. Easy to store just bin it when done,Old coffee jar lids are good for bits if you prise out the card bottom its sits nicely on the screw threads as a cover.


----------

